# Spanish cedar veneer or solid wood?



## alaskasmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi guys. Just a quick question. I've been looking for an answer to this on previous posts, but I can't find a concise answer.

I am converting an old hand-made gun cabinet into a large stand-up humidor (its going to be awesome) and I need to work out the lining on the inside of the humidor. My question is this: is Spanish cedar veneer sufficient for the inside of a humidor or do I NEED solid wood to form an adequate humidity resevior? My only issue is that Spanish cedar is so rediculously expensive and the shipping is insane to the state of Alaska. 

I plan on using an electric humidifier to keep the RH nice and even and the door and seams will be sealed properly. There will be two or three shelves and maybe a couple of drawers eventually as well as some internal LED lighting.

Any thoughts? Thanks gentlemen (and ladies).


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I restored an old retail humidor and used 1/4 inch spanish cedar on the inside. My research indicated that laminate would not be enough to stabilize humidity. The electronic humidifiers have about a 2-3 percent span between turning on and turning off. Even 1/8 inch would be better and half the weight.

http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i374/penguinshockey10/IMG_8415-2.jpg


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

minimum 1/4 inch thick

1/2 inch is better

another option you might look in to is to high gloss resin the interior of the cabinet to seal it up water tight.

then use a good quantity of beads or KL to help with humidity


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I would want 1/4 in in there at least but its not required but is beneficial. You could get away with any mahogany( not sure how cheap that would be for ya).

Make sure you have a good seal and there is no smell that will affect the cigars. If you are in a pinch and looks are not too important you can use cigar boxes since they are made of spanish cedar anyway. I have a few that I threw in my wine fridge I had been planning on converting because I need the space it smells as good as my humidor. Hope this helps ya some.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Spanish cedar.
:tu


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Ian, I just wanted to wish you good luck with your project. I was living in South Anchorage myself up until about 2 years ago when I relocated down here. Man, it was a real challenge maintaining the humidity during the Winters in Alaska.


----------



## jrjones60 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm assuming that you want the walls of the cabinet to look good, hence, the spanish cedar. Since you will be having drawers and shelves that are made of the Spanish Cedar wood you don't need to worry about whether the walls will hold humidity or not....case in point are wineadors. Just use the Spanish Cedar veneer on the walls and count it good. Seasoned drawers and shelves will take care of the humidity. Hope this helps.


----------



## alaskasmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Don. 

Yeah it gets pretty dry up here. Ill definitely go for the 1/4 in cedar if I can afford it right now. Vendors seem to think shipping to Alaska is like shipping to a foreign country, so about a third of the cost is shipping. It's rediculous. 

Does anyone have a recommendation on an electric humidifier? The interior of this thing will be a little less than 8 cubic feet...


----------



## alaskasmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks jrjones. That was my thought as well, in addition to an electric humidifier.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

This is the baby here!

Cigar Oasis II XL


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

alaskasmoke said:


> Thanks Don.
> 
> Yeah it gets pretty dry up here. Ill definitely go for the 1/4 in cedar if I can afford it right now. Vendors seem to think shipping to Alaska is like shipping to a foreign country, so about a third of the cost is shipping. It's rediculous.
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation on an electric humidifier? The interior of this thing will be a little less than 8 cubic feet...


I built my own for under $100 but also added two fans in the cabinet to ensure good air circulation. My cabinet is 13 ft3 and it works great.

If you want more information send me a PM.


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

If you are looking for a good humidification system, check out the Accumonitor.

Accumonitor EZ - Cigar Solutions, Inc


----------



## alaskasmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello again... I'm coming back to this post because (unlike many of my other projects...) I have almost finished this humidor project. I have sealed all the gaps and cracks, lined the inside with Spanish cedar (1/4 in), built three shelves, and mostly figured out the door seal issue, which has been the hardest nut to crack with this odd old piece of furniture. I have an Avallo Accumonitor system on the way. And I have a box of Hemingway maduro Work of Art to kick off my new cabinet (in addition to the rest of my collection). 

I have one big question though... I need to install an outlet in the back of the cabinet so I can plug this Accumonitor in. Is there a good resource anyone knows of that will explain how to do this properly? I have a good idea of how, but I want confirmation. Thanks!

I'll be posting pics here pretty soon of the process.


----------

